# musky minnow?



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

last saturday, fishing in the wind, I caught something that looked to me like a musky minnow. dark strips on light background. pike shaded head.
But it was only about 3 1/2" long. Wouldn't last springs hatch be close to 6-8 " by now? I took a picture if & get it loaded some on this sight, but I can't figure out how to post it here .
sorry :sad:


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Probably a grass pickerel I would think...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

guess that's what it was. I thought they had more of a gar type bill


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Here ya go Jimbo... If you pull the full picture up you can go underneath the pic and RIGHT CLICK on the FORUM IMAGE CODE and then click on COPY......then you make a post and right click PASTE into your post......

I tried to lighten it up some but don't think I got there maybe someone else could try.............. My opinion is also pickeral.....


----------



## spy1o1 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'd say it looks most like a pickerel.
pike

















Grass pickerel









muskie


----------



## JimtenHaaaf (Apr 17, 2009)

Other than size, the Esox is pretty tough to tell apart when they're juvenile. But to answer the question on size -- yes, last years fish would be much bigger. I've help the DNR stock muskie that were up to 16" long by Sept. and they were born the same year.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks for posting that wally-eye.
the tail on my fish is pretty pointed too compaered to the rounded
tail of the muskey in spy101's pics


----------



## Duke (Oct 6, 2000)

JimtenHaaaf said:


> Other than size, the Esox is pretty tough to tell apart when they're juvenile. But to answer the question on size -- yes, last years fish would be much bigger. I've help the DNR stock muskie that were up to 16" long by Sept. and they were born the same year.


Hatchery fish are WAY bigger than naturals, Jim! 3.5" is still a little too small for a surviving fish, but not by much. They do not enjoy the endless buffet like in the hatchery, and might average only 6" or so in the wild like jimbo said. That said, I think jimbo's fish is a pickerel too. Cool little fish- same esox attitude, smaller package!


----------

